# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Overstappen antidepressiva

## andrelf

Wie weet hoeveel tijd er tussen het afbouwen van een antidepressivum en het opbouwen van een ander antidepressivum moet zitten? 
Groet, Anja

----------


## sietske763

hallo andrelf,
het stoppen met AD en de evt klachten ervan ligt ook aan het AD wat je slikt,
bv mijn AD(prothiaden)kan je zo stoppen en dezelfde dag aan wat anders beginnen maar je hoort/leest hier wel vaak dat mensen flinke klachten hebben met diverse AD,s
succes

----------


## andrelf

Dank je Sietske voor je reactie,
Ik heb t/m maandag j.l. jarenlang Cymbalta (duloxetine) geslikt en kan pas 1 maart bij de psychiater terecht voor een nieuw middel. Van de cymbalta bleef ik steeds maar vermoeid en wil daarom een ander middel waar ik niet zo moe van word. 
Ik zoek trouwens ook een andere psychiater. 
Kan iemand mij een goede, echt betrokken psychiater in of rond Amsterdam aanraden? 
Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties,
andrelf

----------


## freemmorpg

Ik weet het niet

----------


## marietje1954

ik wel,maar dat is te ver voor je,Nbr,is goed en ook nog is een mooie man :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

